# German Commands



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Zee (officially) begins her obedience class next Thursday. 
I know most GSD's are trained in German, and her breeder gave us a couple German commands she'd been using with her. 

Can you guys share with me the general command you use and the correct way to pronounce them? I'd like to practice and get ready for class!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

platz (plots) - down
sitz - sit
bleib (blibe) - stay
fuss (foos) - heel
nein (nine) - no
achtung - watch/attention (idk how to spell out how i pronounce it...it has an accent to it though lol *Aktoong? Thats the best I can do LOL sorry)
Aus (ows) - let go 
Hier (here) - come (come and sit directly in front of me) 
Braver Hund (brahfer Hund) - good dog  If you wanna praise in German too.
pfui (fooey) - stop
giblaut (geblowt) - speak
lass es - leave it
in Ordnung - ok


Theres some German commands I use, well atleast the most common ones.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Rofl the phonetic spelling is awesome to someone that actually speaks German 
Some of this words are really hard for English speakers to pronounce - like Pfui 
It doesn't really matter if you don't pronounce them exactly right, as long as you're consistent with it the dog will learn the sound  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol Mooch, Im German as well, just not fluent in German. It is funny though  Imagine if the words were actually spelled that way LOL NINE FOOEY NINE! PLOTS PLOTS! BLIBE!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh man that would have made learning to write so much easier  just write it how you say it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I've heard that phonics are no longer taught in public schools.

I attended school in Germany through the second grade and we were taught phonics.

pfui (fooey) - stop

The 'p' is pronounced in this word as it is in all German words using a 'pf'. It's a very short plosive immediately followed by the f.

The ch sound is formed with the back of the tongue against the soft plate of the mouth.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Check this link out! If you click the german words, it plays a pronounciation. 
German Training Commands


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

LOL. I've been practicing... and let me just say, I hope no actual German person is in class because I'm afraid with my southern girl accent, I'm butchering the commands.

"Siiiiitz"
"Bl-eye-b"
"Heeeer"

LOL.... Wow.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You know what. I will make a Video with the Correct Pronunciation of the Commands.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gsdlover91 said:


> platz (plots) - down
> sitz - sit
> bleib (blibe) - stay
> fuss (foos) - heel
> ...



I have used this list for the pronunciation 
The only thing it didn't have in it is "Steh" which is for the stand stay. 

German Commands - YouTube


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I have used this list for the pronunciation
> The only thing it didn't have in it is "Steh" which is for the stand stay.
> 
> German Commands - YouTube


You forgot the command for track/search! I hear people say it wrong allllll the timeeeeee.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> You forgot the command for track/search! I hear people say it wrong allllll the timeeeeee.


Will do, I realized that after I uploaded the video since it wasn't in the list. LOL I just went down the list.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

You did a fantastic job on that Video! Well done, I couldn't do that  
It's easier for me to get my other half to learn the german commands when I'm not busy laughing my butt off at his pronunciation


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been looking into switching my dogs over to Japanese commands. I've already removed the come command from our training. It was way too common and I wanted something that would get my dogs attention when she wasn't paying attention to me. 

I looked at German and at least in my area a few people are already using it. Plus some words sound so similar to English. I have some experience with Japanese so I figured, why not use that instead.


----------

